
At Flickr, your photos are always yours (2011) - raganwald
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2011/05/13/at-flickr-your-photos-are-always-yours/
======
yottoy
Well, that's a false statement. If you don't follow the guidelines they have
the right to delete your photos without any warning or explanation.

